# I cleaned the glass! New pics!



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

So yes, i managed to get to walmart and get glass wipes... finally!

check out the new shots...

Zoe my blue ram who felt like being yellow today
View attachment 75975


2 shots of my red leopard tuxedo cross guppy male, Poncy
View attachment 75976

View attachment 75977


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Great colours on the Ram and guppy


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Thats a fat guppy, looks like hes
eating well for ya.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

he's a total pig... he's either screwing or eating. thats pretty much his entire schedule for life.


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

haha nice!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> he's a total pig... he's either screwing or eating. thats pretty much his entire schedule for life.
> [snapback]1188927[/snapback]​


what else is there?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh, i forgot to mention sleeping. when he sleeps at night it looks like he's dead. scared the sh*t out of me the first time the gups all went kinda stasis-floaty at the top


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

cool pic


----------

